# Bigfoots/GHG ffd Lessers?



## lynxx69 (Mar 21, 2004)

*Which Decoy Should I get?*​
BigFoots @$84.99 a 4 pack4253.85%GHG FFD Lessers @164.99 a 6 pack3646.15%


----------



## lynxx69 (Mar 21, 2004)

I am debating which decoy i should get, i have 18 prograde lessers alread and 11 upright GHG lookers. I am wondering if i should get more averys for movement or if the lessers on motion steaks would be enough. The bigfoots are on sale right now. All would be new decoys. I can also get $150 gift card activated at cabelas for the Bigfoots...


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I would get Bigfoots. I personally think that movement is overrate, due to the fact that so many people use Bigfoots with success and I have never seen a goose move like the movement on the Avery system. Also the Bigfoots will last you a lot longer.


----------



## lynxx69 (Mar 21, 2004)

So I am not sure if you are a snow goose hunter at all, but Wind is a definete factor in a snow goose spread. I am also not convinced that in a honker spread that alot of movement is essential.


----------



## blja0601 (Aug 9, 2007)

No doubt that big foots are the toughest decoy out there, But i think there lacking in the looks department big time and as stated before in the motion game. Personally I think motion is a huge deal and i don't mind taking an extra 10 minutes at the end of the hunt to bag up my deeks. So i would roll with the lessers. But that's just me. Either way the more the marry er when it comes to decoys.


----------



## Sean Ehmke (Jan 4, 2006)

I would go with the Bigfoots. Don't forget that Bigfoot sells in a 6 pack as well. Not sure on the price but pretty close to the $164.

Sean


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

Bigfoots are a great decoy don't get me wrong and I own some of them.

However I would buy the FFD's all day over the bigfoots.

Misty morning, heavy dew, frost ect the FFD works all the time.

If you are careless with your deeks than get the BFs if you can take care of deeks get the FFD's. My FFDs are just turned 3 years old and they are still damn near in "new in box" condition.

Sure it takes me a few minutes longer to put them away but who is in the hurry to get to the slop shop to brag haha. I don't double bag or anything like that. just the 6 slot bags they come with.

there is a reason why the FFDs always get put closest to the landing zone in our spread.


----------



## lynxx69 (Mar 21, 2004)

I am planning on getting 2 dozen no matter what the price ends up being... keep the opinions rolling, this is good.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I voted Bigfoot. I have seen motion bases for Bigfoot fullbody. The problem with Bigfoot, if your gonna bag them, the bags are huge. And the only place I have found to get Bigfoot bags is Custom Bags by Diane. I put 2 bags(1 doz.) in the bed of my truck it's almost full. I also bought some Higdon fullbody, I think they are very close to Bigfoot only a little smaller.


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Oct 8, 2008)

if you are gonna buy 2 dz no matter what the price comes out...if it was me id buy a dozen of both! They are both good decoys and they both have pro's and con's...i have both and like both. Bigfoots are great for hiding blinds and last 4ever...FFD lessers are great also they are light,take up less space, and no shine...but i would get a dozen of each JMO


----------



## aboller (Dec 24, 2006)

Had 10 dozen foots, sold them and bought 10 dozen FFDs ..... back to foots in 1 year. My vote is for foots.


----------



## Fred_Bear (Oct 24, 2008)

FFD lessers no doubt for me.

FFD lessers: take up little room, very realistic, have to baby them

Foots: easy to set up, will last you FOREVER

It's a no-brainer for me because I can fit at least twice as many lessers in the box of my truck as I can foots, and I don't mind taking the extra time to baby them.

If I had a big trailer and wanted to buy a spread that I could be using in 15 years then I would go with the foots.

Definitely pros and cons to each, so you just need to go with whatever one fits your needs best.


----------



## reelslick (Aug 24, 2007)

I would definately get the Bigfoots. If you hunt at all in picked corn your FFD Lessers will darn near disappear. I use Bigfoots and like others, am very happy with the durability and the effectiveness of the decoys. Some guy from maryland named josh neuwiller uses real geese and Bigfoots and he does pretty well. I think he's won a few contests over the years.


----------



## NRP (Sep 10, 2009)

FULLY FLOCKED


----------



## lynxx69 (Mar 21, 2004)

well, i still am not completly sure.. i think i am leaning towards the big foots..


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

If you are only hunting early season through Oct geese, then go with the ones that get you the most numbers for the price. If you are hunting late where frost and snow are likely and the birds have been pressured like along the Missouri. The FFD are the only way to go.

Even sitting with no motion, FFD will out pull other decoys six ways to Sunday regardless of brand.


----------



## makin it rain (Apr 2, 2009)

aboller said:


> Had 10 dozen foots, sold them and bought 10 dozen FFDs ..... back to foots in 1 year. My vote is for foots.


Elaborate please, I remember you selling off your spread. You are a perfect resource to explain both sides of each decoy. Please go into more on each decoy. Why you switched, why your going back. pros cons.

How many guys use both in their spread?


----------



## lynxx69 (Mar 21, 2004)

Ron Gilmore said:


> If you are only hunting early season through Oct geese, then go with the ones that get you the most numbers for the price. If you are hunting late where frost and snow are likely and the birds have been pressured like along the Missouri. The FFD are the only way to go.
> 
> Even sitting with no motion, FFD will out pull other decoys six ways to Sunday regardless of brand.


If FFD's make that much of a difference in the late season, then they still must make a difference in the early season as well...


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

lynxx69 said:


> Ron Gilmore said:
> 
> 
> > If you are only hunting early season through Oct geese, then go with the ones that get you the most numbers for the price. If you are hunting late where frost and snow are likely and the birds have been pressured like along the Missouri. The FFD are the only way to go.
> ...


thats what he is saying. FFDs will get the job done all year long but if he can get a spread of bigfoots for cheaper and is only planning on hunting the first two months of the season that is the way to go.


----------



## sdgoosehunter16 (Sep 22, 2009)

i would have to go with FFD Lessers because this factor the 10 o'clock shine! if there is anything on the decoys it is drown out by the flocking! snow and rain or mist stick to the foots i have only hunted over foots once and it was on a rainy morning when the geese got to 50-75 yds they flaired the only reason would have to be because of the shine from the rain on the deeks the blinds were covered very good. my vote is for the FFD's!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

makin it rain said:


> aboller said:
> 
> 
> > Had 10 dozen foots, sold them and bought 10 dozen FFDs ..... back to foots in 1 year. My vote is for foots.
> ...


Ive got both. Id go all foots if I could do it over again. Ive always just acquired my stuff a little at a time when a good deal slaps me in the face which ended up being a little bit of everything.

IMO the positive sides of FFD's matter 10x more to hunters than to geese.

I'm going to guess Aboller just liked the simplicity of BF setup over the maintenance of the FFD's. Ive hunted over all FFD's a lot, and over all BF's, Dakotas, sillys.. In the end the brand of decoys is still going to be one of the smallest factors to your success.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

sdgoosehunter16 said:


> i would have to go with FFD Lessers because this factor the 10 o'clock shine! if there is anything on the decoys it is drown out by the flocking! snow and rain or mist stick to the foots i have only hunted over foots once and it was on a rainy morning when the geese got to 50-75 yds they flaired the only reason would have to be because of the shine from the rain on the deeks the blinds were covered very good. my vote is for the FFD's!


The geese must have told you thats why they flared. How come they didn't see the glare at 100 yards?


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

This debate goes on and on, most of us never hunt heavily pressured geese, but it is when you are that they make a difference. There is little doubt that BF will take a beating, that FFD require more care in handling.

I have hunted with people who are great with a call, blinds invisible and using BF with no flocking or just head and tail that resulted in no birds within shooting range hunting the X!

I have been off the X in heavily pressured areas with FFD and my calling ablity which is marginal at best and finished off birds.

Guys I hunt with from NB and Maryland have spoken as well about the difference FFD make on heavily hunted geese. Especially the Maryland people who hunt a club area which is surrounded by other clubs. Birds react to the FFD with motion in a positive manner and ignore the standard decoys even the high end brands!

I have both and I seldom use the FFD early in the season when spread size is not needed. Young dumb birds will come to almost any spread as will the ducks. FFD however help overcome my shortfalls with a call on birds that have been exposed to hunting pressure.


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

our birds are 90% locals. the migrators we do get stay all winter due to aeration on a large lake. they get pressured hard and have proven much tougher to fool than the geese i hunt in north dakota. as a result i have become more picky with my decoys. i love the ghg lessers. they take up 45% less space than big foots. i am currently looking to buy more ffd lessers. late season goose hunting here is not too bad since birds fly later, but early season means early morning glare from frost or dew on the deeks. the motion system is priceless on days when a breeze is present. bigfoots will take much more abuse, but i would rather be careful with my spread of decoys and fool more birds.


----------



## TrevorB (Dec 21, 2008)

I didnt go through and read all of the posts, but here is my opinion on the situation.

FFD lessers come in 6-slot bags which allow for walk in's easily. Big Foots are a pain to get into the field if its too sloppy to pull a trailer in. The FFDs are a lot lighter than the Big Foots, and the extra couple minutes of throwing in a pillow case before the six slot keeps them looking new.

You can be a lot more organized with your trailer or the back end of the pickup using the bags, and if you want to use the trailer or truck for something else..its alot easier to move a few bags than it is to throw the decoys out one by one.

I dont know about you, but when I am sitting at the field approach in the morning looking at a pile of big foots or a few 6 slot bags for a muddy field, I dont feel like figuring out how I am going to carry all those big foots into the field.

Yes, I realize 80 to 90% of the time, it is dry field conditions but say you are meeting up with another group and want to throw all the decoys into one rig. Once again, the organization of these decoys wins.

Yes, Big Foots are way more durable..Yes Big Foots will kill just as many geese, but for me, its all about organization and easily packable for needy situations.

Good luck to you


----------



## gamberc (Mar 10, 2008)

2nd that


----------



## cragels (Sep 24, 2009)

agreed, actually i had about 2 dozen bigfoots and i had them for about 3 or 4 years and there was nothing wrong with them and i was happy with the way the held over there years. i just bought a trailer recently and i sold my bigfoots and got ffds for the same reason as trevor . good luck with what ever you buy


----------



## lynxx69 (Mar 21, 2004)

They do have those large Cabelas bags that you can fit 10 bigfoots in at a time, the bags dont end up being too heavy with them... I would prob still throw a sock over the heads to keep them looking nice... I am still having mixed feelings about the deeks.... Some say the ffds will help kill more birds, some say it doesnt make much of a difference if any... i feel like i damn near have to buy some of both to know for myself... this is not an option though... :beer:


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

it takes more time to put individual socks over every bigfoot head then it does putting ffds into bags. did that one year on my pro grades and it sucked doing that every morning and evening...in the dark


----------



## Traxion (Apr 16, 2004)

I know we often don't hunt heavily pressured geese, but I spend a chunk of time late in the year on the Missouri River corridor in SD. Those birds receive decent pressure, especially with no new birds moving in. And, I have yet to see decoys REALLY matter. I've done just as well with 150 fifteen year old Bigfoots with unflocked heads as I have with 150 FFD's in similar conditions. Don't take that as a blanket statement, I do believe FFD's have some advantages at times. But, I really don't think it is a huge improvement by any means. I care for my gear well, but I still really don't see the need to double bag a decoy to keep it looking nice. Just my .02.

I don't know about you guys but most of my shine issues come in the early season. Those birds are out so early with the sun at such a low angle with a lot of dew in most cases. And I have had flaring issues with BF's and other FB's. I haven't used FFD's in this scenario but instead of using my FB's I usually run Real Geese Pro's and the shine and dew problem is solved.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

I own all types of decoy's including FFD's and BigFoots. Each decoy type has it's place for a givin situation. I'd hate to choose between having either all FFD's or all BigFoots, But if I absolutely had to choose one or the other it would be Foots hands down.


----------



## pinfeather (Nov 3, 2007)

I say go with what works for you, the money and the time to set up...They will all bring in the birds...Placement, the right field, good camo, good calling matters the most. Its like Ford, Chevy, Dodge etc...Just my :2cents:


----------

